# Tablesaw Dovetail Jig



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I built the jig from the August 2010 issue of Woodworkers Journal. Followed the directions to the letter. On my first use I found that it didn't work right. The jig requires use of both the left and right miter slots. On investigation I found that my miter slots are not equidistant from the blade. The right slot is 1/4" closer to the blade. Is this unique to my DW746 saw?
Thanks,


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Put a 1/8" spacer on the arbor. You can get spacers for 
dado blades from Lee Valley to fine tune the offset.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Loren, thanks for the quick response. I'm embarrassed I didn't think of that. Problem solved.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

